# 2006 Honda Accord will do nothing when turning the key in ignition



## accordproblem (Oct 3, 2010)

I have a 2006 Honda Accord EX. A few days ago, my car would suddenly not turn on, but the electrical things worked (lights, radio, etc.) Someone jumped me and then I made it all the way home. Once there, I turned the car off, and when I went to leave again, the car, again, would not start.

Figuring it was a weak battery, I brought the car somewhere and got the battery changed. The people didn't seem to know much about the car, but came back and said that the new battery was not working, and now the car will do nothing. The lights will not come on, the remote will not unlock the car, and when I turn the key, no lights inside flash, nor does the engine turn at all.

I assumed it was the immobilizer feature with Honda, but shouldn't I at least see the flashing key symbol, or have electrical functions? Currently, I think the only thing that works it the horn.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Just a SWAG but it could possibly be a problem with the main electrical system ground. If it builds resistance it may allow low load items to work but not be sufficient to allow the starter to run. Take a look at the negative battery cable for breaks and its connection(s) to ground on the body.


----------

